# Impressions of the Orient Mako XL



## conjurer

First of all, a visual joke to set the tone:










I'll come back to this joke later.

The Orient CEM75001M--aka the Mako XL which thankfully supercedes the moniker Hogrider--was introduced a couple of years ago as a bigger version of the very popular Mako dive watch. They both use the Orient caliber 46943, a 21-jewel automatic movement. Now, I had a lil' Mako a few years back, and compared it to the very popular Invicta 40mm Prodiver; in fact, I felt that the Prodiver was a better watch than the Mako. Anyway, I saw one of these up for sale here at WUS, and jumped on it:










The original Mako was 41mm; pretty much a classic size now. The new Mako is 44.5, more in line with today's oversized sporters. The rest of the spec sheet tells us that the XL is all stainless, 13.3mm thick, with (I suppose) mineral for the crystal.

First off, let me say that the new Mako is an absolute failure as a divers watch. Glance at the bezel, and you'll notice there's no lume pip at the 60 minute mark:










In fact, there's only the numeral 60 there, not even an arrow or a pointer or nuthin'. Failure number one. ISO requires this to be a lume dot, and it ain't there. Moreover, simply as a timing device for posers like me, it's remarkably useless; it's difficult, at a glance, to tell where you are on the bezel, since it's all numbers.

On to failure number two; and this is arguably more important. As both the XL and lil' Makos use the same movement, which is a day-date, the plot thickens, inspector. To set the day-wheel on this movement is a pusher, sticking out at the two-o'clock position on the case. On the old Mako, this was accomplished as a screw-down pusher, which looked a lot like a helium-release valve. Screwing it down allowed Orient to keep the 200m ISO dive rating. On the new Mako, it's just a pusher. No screwdown on this mama-jama:










For the life of me, I can't see this as a good development; even though the XL is rated for 200m (and says so, right on the dial) I can't imagine that having this pusher there will end happily for anybody using it for scuba-diving; one push will allow in water, and you could very well end up more moist that Osama bin Laden. A quick aside: the Japanese seem to be very conservative about their depth ratings. Rarely do you see any of their watches rated above 200m, and deep divers from Japan are usually rated at 300. I tend to see this as Seiko and Orient trying to be truthful. I think, however, Orient might be telling a stretcher with the XL.

Failure number three: the lume. The lume on the XL doesn't just blow; it really, _really_ blows. Here's a shot of what it looks like after I zapped it for a few seconds with a halogen flashlight:










Not too bad, you might say. Unfortunately, it doesn't last long. And I mean, by not long, _seconds._ You can literally sit there and watch it fade. It certainly doesn't last the night, and actually fails the patented Conjurer quick-glance-in-a-dark-car test; I performed this test last night on the way home from work, and had to look at the watch long enough to get the time that I drifted into the next lane on I-5. This is an obvious drawback to a watch supposedly useful under water in dark conditions.

Alright, so the XL sucks as a dive watch. Why, then, do I like it so much?

Here's one reason; it sits beautifully on the wrist:



















Orient doesn't go in for all the breathless "ergonomic" crap you hear about with the TV brands, or how it's "curved to fit your wrist." It just sits there, perfectly balanced, not doing anything wrong. It's comfortable, and for me, with a 44.5mm watch, that's no small feat. Since it's also relatively thin, it's a bit lighter than most 44-45mm divers I've worn. The bracelet is nicely made, with solid links, and a push-button diver's clasp that's slightly better than the original Mako. The endlinks are folded, and once in a while I'll hear a disconcerting rattle from somewhere in the watch--I haven't figured out what it is yet. The oyster bracelet is also a true multi-link, so it's like buttah on the wrist.

The finishing of the case is nice as well, with high-polished and brushed areas:










That's not the best pic I've ever taken, but you can actually see the reflection of the camera lens in the high-polished bit on the lug.

Another thing I like about the XL is the accuracy--about 7.5 seconds fast a day. Certainly not the best I've owned, but stable and better than, for instance, the ETA 2824 Dievas I owned for a very short while. The movement in this Orient is like most of them, a shake-and-bake non-hackable, non-hand-windable little stallion that keeps pretty good time.
Another thing I like about the XL is that it's not pretentious. Next to a Seiko OM it's almost bashful. Or unlike some of the new Invicta offerings, it's not stamped with MASTER OF THE OCEANS on the caseback. It looks a lot like an Omega Planet Ocean, but has it's own styling cues, like the cool, slightly folded hands:










What do I like most about the XL? It's _fun._ Fun, like when we were young, unmarried, without bills, and going out to drink with our best buddies, and able to shake off the hangover in the morning (finally, the reason for the joke at the top of this posting!)

After all, fun is what this hobby is supposed to be about. Remember when it was fun to get a new watch and post about it, and not worry what movement's inside, of if it's actually Swiss made, or if the meteroite dial will rust?

The Mako XL ain't perfect, but it's a fun watch, and that's why I love it.


----------



## seikosamurai

hmm

well... u are right,

the lume on this watch is really "black ops" style

it's not meant for diving... but i don't even swim when there's a pool beside my house

i shower with the watch, as long as u don't adjust the day when showering... it is ok.

hmm... what else?

bad lume, silly day adjustment button without lock feature... oh and it's soft mineral glass... mine's scratched...

but it's a watch, meant for wear and tear... i got no illusions in keeping it 10/10 if i wear it 

i own the watch, the watch does not own me.

two more points, non-solid end link and a thin plate for it's clasp.

but otherwise,

for it's price and reliability on time keeping...

this is a watch that i am proud to be associated with.


if this is a double blind test, i don't think this would fare badly too.


----------



## SJS101

seikosamurai said:


> this is a watch that i am proud to be associated with.





> aka the Mako XL which thankfully supercedes the moniker Hogrider


I was the lucky individual who submitted the name "Mako XL" for the watch naming contest. I was presented by OrientWatchUSA with a model exactly like the one you reviewed. It has since found it's way onto a grey Nato and it wears even better than the original bracelet. I did thoroughly enjoy reading your review. Obviously, in spite of it's shortcomings, the Mako XL has a special place in my heart as well as my watch box.


----------



## Sean779

if the Mako XL had better lume, it would be a big seller, at least here on the forums--I don't think the general public, which is a much bigger market, cares that much about lume.

Yes, the 6500 Mako has a pip, but it is not ISO certified, as is, for instance, the Seiko Monster. I can live without a pip since I don't dive, but I find the timing bezel very useful many days.

I agree it sits very well on the wrist.


----------



## andrewH

The lack of lume is definitely a bummer.
Using a descent type of lume would probably translate to a few cents increase in price.... I certainly wouldn't mind paying the extra cost.
Other than that, it's a great watch with a fantastic price.


----------



## conjurer

andrewH said:


> The lack of lume is definitely a bummer.
> Using a descent type of lume would probably translate to a few cents increase in price.... I certainly wouldn't mind paying the extra cost.
> Other than that, it's a great watch with a fantastic price.


I agree completely about the lume problem. The other thing that Orient should have done was to 1) use a different movement without the day wheel to get rid of the offending pusher; 2) use the same movement and put a screwdown crown on the case or 3) use the same movement, block out the day wheel, and not use the pusher. I don't think any of these things would have added significantly to the cost of the watch.

One thing I meant to say in the review that I didn't was the price. At about $150 street price, the XL is a remarkably good deal on a nice watch.


----------



## seikosamurai

conjurer said:


> I agree completely about the lume problem. The other thing that Orient should have done was to 1) use a different movement without the day wheel to get rid of the offending pusher; 2) use the same movement and put a screwdown crown on the case or 3) use the same movement, block out the day wheel, and not use the pusher. I don't think any of these things would have added significantly to the cost of the watch.
> 
> One thing I meant to say in the review that I didn't was the price. At about $150 street price, the XL is a remarkably good deal on a nice watch.


err...

no.

i think there is a segment of people who WANTS day display function...

the reason why orient mako XL is my sweetspot now is that it has day date at an affordable price with a reliable movement...

not one of those china brand stuff...


----------



## Sean779

seikosamurai said:


> err...
> 
> no.
> 
> i think there is a segment of people who WANTS day display function...
> 
> the reason why orient mako XL is my sweetspot now is that it has day date at an affordable price with a reliable movement...
> 
> not one of those china brand stuff...


+1


----------



## steellll

Screwing it down allowed Orient to keep the 200m ISO dive rating. On the new Mako, it's just a pusher. No screwdown on this mama-jama:

Don't see this any any type of problem or failure / Just about every G-Shock has 4 pushers and a 200M rating. Screw down crowns are not the key for water resistance - it's the gaskets.


----------



## wilfreb

i agree with most of your points, but i preffer to leave it that way, IMO this is a superb timepiece for about $130


----------



## conjurer

Sorry if I seem to have set off a firestorm here; this was not my intent. My impressions, of course, are only my own, and I for one find the day of the week complication pretty useless. Others don't, which is fine. I personally consider the best modification of a base movement to be the removal of the day function on the ETA 2836 and replacing it with the GMT hand.

But that's just me!


----------



## corn cob kid

Code:







seikosamurai said:


> err...
> 
> no.
> 
> i think there is a segment of people who WANTS day display function...
> 
> the reason why orient mako XL is my sweetspot now is that it has day date at an affordable price with a reliable movement...
> 
> not one of those china brand stuff...


Not to knock the Mako XL, I have one and love it. But there is some really good "china brand stuff" out there if you look. For example:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/tian...grateful-albertatime-modem-murder-518479.html

I have one of these as well, and it is amazing. Winding, hacking, day date. Seagull movement. Solid construction. I just wanted to point out that there are some really good Chinese watches out there. Just need to find them and they are a bit harder to get a hold of. And the one in the link shipped is less than the Mako XL with 50% off.


----------



## evanvito

Awesome read. TFS


----------



## conjurer

evanvito said:


> Awesome read. TFS


Thanks, evavito!


----------



## Cobia

Bump to a fantastic read, thankyou conjurer, cheers mate


----------



## arogle1stus

I have this watch in the creame colored dial. My Black Makos big brother.
Got nothing but kudos for both.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Swans21

Just received my lumed dial Mako XL from LI Watch. Wow ... when I opened the box, I was blown away - looks even better in person than in the pictures! Got to get my bracelet adjustment tools out, and get that puppy on the wrist ... 

conjurer, loved the review, your usual well done job. Disappointed to hear about the lume ... I hate weak lume in a watch. First thing I did after taking my new one out of the box was to put it in the sun for a few seconds, then retreat to a dark room - looked pretty good. I'll have to see how it compares overnight to the Orient Aviator lumed dial model I have already - that one does a nice job keeping charged.


----------



## cabfrank

Nice blast from the past.


----------



## Cobia

Swans21 said:


> Just received my lumed dial Mako XL from LI Watch. Wow ... when I opened the box, I was blown away - looks even better in person than in the pictures! Got to get my bracelet adjustment tools out, and get that puppy on the wrist ...
> 
> conjurer, loved the review, your usual well done job. Disappointed to hear about the lume ... I hate weak lume in a watch. First thing I did after taking my new one out of the box was to put it in the sun for a few seconds, then retreat to a dark room - looked pretty good. I'll have to see how it compares overnight to the Orient Aviator lumed dial model I have already - that one does a nice job keeping charged.


Nice one mate, your getting me excited for my black XL, hopeful it should be here this week, its a bit more dressy than the usual type of diver i buy, well its dressy to me lol, and i wouldnt really call it a fair dinkum divers but there was something about it that appeals to me, and thought why not make it my first orient, now ive got 3 in as many days lol.
cheers

Hey the Swanies are goin ok i see, not an AFL man myself but i live close to the SCG and went as a kid, the swans should bounce back this year and win the comp.


----------



## Cobia

Swans21 said:


> Just received my lumed dial Mako XL from LI Watch. Wow ... when I opened the box, I was blown away - looks even better in person than in the pictures! Got to get my bracelet adjustment tools out, and get that puppy on the wrist ...
> 
> conjurer, loved the review, your usual well done job. Disappointed to hear about the lume ... I hate weak lume in a watch. First thing I did after taking my new one out of the box was to put it in the sun for a few seconds, then retreat to a dark room - looked pretty good. I'll have to see how it compares overnight to the Orient Aviator lumed dial model I have already - that one does a nice job keeping charged.


Swany, Just pulled my black XL out of the box and i have to agree, its a lovely watch, the finish is top shelf for a watch that price or even a watch twice its price.
Its what i'd call a dressier divers, its hands are lovely in person, the dial and markers are spot on, its got a feeling of elegance to it, the SS ring around the dial, nice simple classy bezel insert, slim but nice case design, and i was pleasantly surprised with the size, its got a nice presence on the wrist.
I have to say i like it.

Downsides about it i had already read up on before i bought it so im not too disappointed with the small cheap looking crown, and garbage bracelet, i'll just use it until it breaks then get some mesh.
Poor lume doesnt bother me on this watch, not an issue.

How are you enjoying yours mate?

cheers


----------



## elliotgb

Great points. Even though I don't dive and just about get wet in a swimming pool, the lack of that pip really seems to throw the dive watch look off a bit.
Very nicely appointed otherwise and could be a sporty dress watch.

I have several Invicta Grand Divers and they at least do have the pip and also better grips on the bezel.
But, I love my Makos, yellow and orange and look to add a Blue Ray some day.


----------



## Cobia

elliotgb said:


> Great points. Even though I don't dive and just about get wet in a swimming pool, the lack of that pip really seems to throw the dive watch look off a bit.
> Very nicely appointed otherwise and could be a sporty dress watch.
> 
> I have several Invicta Grand Divers and they at least do have the pip and also better grips on the bezel.
> But, I love my Makos, yellow and orange and look to add a Blue Ray some day.


Cheers ,lets face it, this isnt a divers any diver would buy to dive in, especially one thats had a few good tool divers.
As you said this is a sporty/dressy divers that could wear with anything from a formal suit to a pair of shorts, great to wear to the beach, go swimming with, im sure it would handle a dive fine but with the exposed glass and very easy to push date button and poor lume its the last dive watch one would reach for to dive but regardless i really like it, im impressed, its a slick looking watch, apart from the OS300 its the best looking orient ive seen.
Im liking the blue ones too mate, a blue XL might be on the cards one day,
cheers

Ive just oiled the bracelet, it feels and sounds a hell of a lot better now, id recommend everybody who has one to give all the links a drop of oils and work it in.


----------



## kostasp.

what oil?oil food?


----------



## cabfrank

Huh?


kostasp. said:


> what oil?oil food?


----------



## kostasp.

Cobia said:


> Cheers ,lets face it, this isnt a divers any diver would buy to dive in, especially one thats had a few good tool divers.
> As you said this is a sporty/dressy divers that could wear with anything from a formal suit to a pair of shorts, great to wear to the beach, go swimming with, im sure it would handle a dive fine but with the exposed glass and very easy to push date button and poor lume its the last dive watch one would reach for to dive but regardless i really like it, im impressed, its a slick looking watch, apart from the OS300 its the best looking orient ive seen.
> Im liking the blue ones too mate, a blue XL might be on the cards one day,
> 
> what oil you mean?because mine bracelet sound very bad...
> cheers
> 
> Ive just oiled the bracelet, it feels and sounds a hell of a lot better now, id recommend everybody who has one to give all the links a drop of oils and work it in.


what oil you mean?because mine bracelet sound very bad...


----------



## cabfrank

He probably means just a little squirt or drop of WD-40 or something like that.


----------



## Cobia

kostasp. said:


> what oil you mean?because mine bracelet sound very bad...


Just a bit of light sewing machine oil/fishing reel oil, standard bike oil, any clear and light oil will be fine, i wouldnt use WD40 as its not a real lubricant, its a degreaser with a light lubricating property, stick to the light clear oils.

Put a drop in every moving link in the bracelet, do the end link and clasp, work the oil in well, get a cloth and wipe it clean when your finished, youll have to wipe it a few times to get all the access, your bracelet will sound a hell of a lot better after you do this.

Keep the oil away from the actual watch apart from the end links you dont want oil all over your crystal,

cheers


----------



## passmaster16

Cobia said:


> Just a bit of light sewing machine oil/fishing reel oil, standard bike oil, any clear and light oil will be fine, i wouldnt use WD40 as its not a real lubricant, its a degreaser with a light lubricating property, stick to the light clear oils.
> 
> Put a drop in every moving link in the bracelet, do the end link and clasp, work the oil in well, get a cloth and wipe it clean when your finished, youll have to wipe it a few times to get all the access, your bracelet will sound a hell of a lot better after you do this.
> 
> Keep the oil away from the actual watch apart from the end links you dont want oil all over your crystal,
> 
> cheers


Hey Cobia! You think the Mako XL will get much wrist time with the bigger pieces you have in your collection? I picked up the SUN019 based on your feedback and that watch has great presence and the craftsmanship really shows through. I've always debated on the Mako XL. I'd like to add an Orient diver but just not sure of the XL will do it for me. I was debating between the lumed dial version or the black. At around 120 bones at the island, it's certainly tempting, but it might just be an impulse decision. I had actually ordered a 2012 M-Force a few years back but ended up sending it back. It was a fine watch, but I just felt like it was too small especially for the 300+ bones I paid for it. I wish I would have gotten my hands on one of the anniversary King Divers a few years ago. They seemed like a fair compromise between size/presence and price...


----------



## Cobia

passmaster16 said:


> Hey Cobia! You think the Mako XL will get much wrist time with the bigger pieces you have in your collection? I picked up the SUN019 based on your feedback and that watch has great presence and the craftsmanship really shows through. I've always debated on the Mako XL. I'd like to add an Orient diver but just not sure of the XL will do it for me. I was debating between the lumed dial version or the black. At around 120 bones at the island, it's certainly tempting, but it might just be an impulse decision. I had actually ordered a 2012 M-Force a few years back but ended up sending it back. It was a fine watch, but I just felt like it was too small especially for the 300+ bones I paid for it. I wish I would have gotten my hands on one of the anniversary King Divers a few years ago. They seemed like a fair compromise between size/presence and price...


Hi mate, glad you like the sun, its a lovely watch, my all time fav.
Man these mako XL's are much bigger than i expected, they arnt thick but lug to lug is big and they are a perfect width.
Its the perfect more formal sporty diver, im in love with my two, the black and blue, they both look 10 times the price, they feel great on, have a real presence but an elegance thats simplistic and pretty stunning, i cant wrap them enough.
Ive left the stock braclets on and they are performing fine with a bit of oil, i'd go the black out of black and white, it could be easily worn with a tux or dinner suit or just as a casual wearer.
If you can find a blue one buy it, its a very dark blue almost black, at night it looks black, its stunning, im usually an only black divers wearer, this is my first blue and im over the moon with it.
The blues are really hard to find for a good price but i bought mine from watches88, a great store with great service, AZfinetime also has blue ones.
The blacks awesome too, very versatile, and they can be had for cheap.
Do yourself a favour and buy an XL, you wont be disappointed.
cheers mate, let us know how you go.


----------

